# threaded muzzle



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I have to ask the question Manufacturers why are you net threading the muzzle on every barrel leaving the factory?

I admit I might be late to this but I figure a lot of people are.

bought my first bolt action rifle with a threaded muzzle this year I wanted the options it gave me and it came as an option on the gun I bought. thinking one day I might get a suppressor.
after about 300 rounds I added a inexpensive AR Stoner 7.62 muzzle brake to it for 20 dollars on sale I figured hey if it reduces recoil a bit that sounds good not that there was a lot but some recoil.

well it works , it works very well i am now watching the bullet impact the steel target at 200 yards through the scope which is fairly common on a 223 but wasn't happening for me on the 308

the rifle is already fairly heavy at 11 pounds 13 ounces with optic and bipod but it reduced felt recoil by about 50% I have no way of actually measuring but about half is what it feels like which is very little recoil basically 223 recoil from a 308.

so with all the discussions of youth guns and recoil sensitivity threading the barrel while they are threading the breach end do the muzzle end also what could it cost the manufacturer maybe 20 dollars probably less than that it costs a customer a 100-175 to have it done after purchase.

if you could sell a gun for 20 dollars more already threaded , and have an option to significantly reduce felt recoil for another 25 why wouldn't you?

if your training a kid you could spend 25 dollars in ammo running ball dummy drills to get them to stop flinching , from behind the rifle with ear protection on I didn't notice it louder but it probably is . but if you worked with that kid with ear plugs and muffs , come opening morning they could be shooting very well when the noise won't matter.

adding a suppressor would be idea but 200 in tax stamp and a bunch of states not allowing them that is a different discussion.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Winchester and Browning rifles for a while in the past came with their boss system muzzle brake.

Guess it wasn't a big hit how ever as they don't seem to sell them with the boss system any longer.

Winchester does come with a threaded muzzle in some models.

Never liked rifles with Muzzle brakes on them at the range. 
Our club has certien days when you can sight in rifles with a muzzle brake because there were so many complaints about a person on the next line over having back blast from the other fellows rifle.
From 9:00 am to dusk on Wednesday.
Saturday from 9:00 AM to 1:00 PM.
I even have to shoot my 300 win mag on Wednesday at the even though it doesn't have a muzzle brake. It is Mag Na Ported,








I admit there is some blast but not noise out the side of the muzzle. I just shoot it in my back yard range when ever I want.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

well Ideally we would have less hassle with suppressors and they would be the norm 

I have only had one opportunity to shoot a suppressed 308 but it had very minimal recoil and I was still watching the target at impact. that was with off the shelf federal hunting ammo.

I just have to get around to finding a spare thousand dollars and I may run a suppressor. I have some friends that have shelled out the cash for suppressors , they also don't have kids so they have a bit more disposable income.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I don't care for threaded barrels or muzzle brakes. Ever been alongside someone in the field when they take a shot at game and have a muzzle brake on their rifle? It will rock your world. If you want recoil reduction, step down to a more manageable cartridge. 
It takes a pretty big, bulky suppressor on a large caliber rifle to effectively quiet it down. Not sure I'd want the additional weight out on the end of my barrel?

Bought a suppressor for a .22 handgun a few years ago just for kicks. It's kind of neat, but I really don't have any practical use for it. I suppose if you had neighbors close by, shooting with a suppressor would be less of a disturbance.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Fishindude said:


> Ever been alongside someone in the field when they take a shot at game and have a muzzle brake on their rifle?


*You simply ask them to un-screw/remove the brake and install the thread protector.*


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Sourdough said:


> You simply ask them to un-screw/remove the brake and install the thread protector.


Removing anything attached to the barrel will change the harmonics and can cause a big shift in the point of impact.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

My everyday rifles are a Springfield M1A Scout and a Ruger Scout, both have threaded barrels. I have become so used to shooting with a suppressor, I couldn't imagine not having one.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Threaded barrels aren't legal in some jurisdictions. And some guns don't normally use muzzle brake or silencers.

Your gunsmith can thread most barrels if you need it, or simply buy a different gun.

Jeff


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Looking at the thread title, my first thought was of the politicians and media personnel who need threaded muzzles so we can screw lids on them.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

I run a JP enterprise tank brake on my .308...…..no way I would light that off hunting next to some one....lol


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

weaselfire said:


> Your gunsmith can thread most barrels if you need it, or simply buy a different gun.


It's not as easy as one might think, but it is easy to ruin a barrel by doing it incorrectly.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

weaselfire said:


> Threaded barrels aren't legal in some jurisdictions. And some guns don't normally use muzzle brake or silencers.
> 
> Your gunsmith can thread most barrels if you need it, or simply buy a different gun.
> 
> Jeff


They can but at significant cost , the point was why not offer it as an option on a lot more guns.

spend any time on a hunting forum and a guy will be asking about a gun for his kid to start deer hunting, having a muzzle device option would mitigate the issue of recoil to a large extent putting a small light person behind a rifle very capable of large game like a 7mm-08 or 308win without the issue of recoil.

when they are threading the breach it would reason threading the muzzle could be done for much less cost then hiring a gun smith to remove the barrel , set up , thread and put the barrel back on. 

the legal requirements of most states are met by pinning the muzzle device , but a threaded muzzle on a bolt action rifle is typically not an issue with most states.

if your building a youth or compact or really any gun and a 50-60% reduction in recoil is a feature you could offer for little extra cost , why not?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> the point was why not offer it as an option on a lot more guns.


There's really not enough demand for manufacturers to justify the extra costs to them or the customers. 

Muzzle brakes are ugly for the most part and suppressors ruin the balance



GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> if your building a youth or compact or really any gun and a 50-60% reduction in recoil is a feature you could offer for little extra cost , why not?


Again, the demand just isn't there.

Most anyone can handle the recoil of the lighter deer cartridges even without a brake that will make them extremely loud to everyone around the shooter.

If suppressors are taken off the NFA list it might happen, but even then lots of people simply don't want anything at the end of the barrel.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I have noticed in the last few years, many more rifles have threaded barrels. I use the same suppressor on three different rifles. It does make the rifle heaver, but the noise is reduced to hearing safe, and recoil is cut by half. Of course a .308 has very little recoil anyway.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

If you need a rifle with a threaded barrel, buy a rifle with a threaded barrel. But manufacturers aren't going to thread barrels without the demand being there.

Face it, there are a lot of hunting rifles sold with threaded barrel, you have the option to buy one in most areas.

I won't go into the fallacy of muzzle brake mitigating recoil, buy a recoil pad for your gun if that's the main issue.

Jeff


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

enlighten me weasel on why my sights stay on the target and my rifle doesn't jump and I feel 1/2 or less the recoil in my shoulder when the muzzle break is stalled and why it jumps off target and I feel more recoil when the break is removed.

or why when a rifle locked in a machine rest that can slide on a table slides half or less the distance when the break is installed vs bare muzzle with the exact same ammo.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

weaselfire said:


> *I won't go into the fallacy* of muzzle brake mitigating recoil


You cannot, because they do in fact reduce recoil.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muzzle_brake


> A muzzle brake or recoil compensator is a device connected to the muzzle of a firearm or cannon that *redirects propellant gases to counter recoil and unwanted rising of the barrel. *


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I know but Weasel likes to make claims and provide less than useful contributions to the discussion.


I was looking at the new line up for savage this year more with threaded barrels or muzzle breaks than without.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

Threaded is becoming very popular and manufactures are stepping up now that it is inevitable silences will come off the list...….most people have or want one for hunting and even more people want them for casual shooting at home.

My buddie moved from Cali to Tenn and when he got all moved in had a big BBQ and was shooting off the porch out back...….the people who lived next door came by later, introduced themselves, offered up a house warming gift as a welcome to the area. They commented that they had heard a lot of shooting and they had also been shooting all day too.

My buddy made mention that he had heard no shooting and they said yes, that's one of the reasons we came over to welcome you and suggest you get a silencer like the rest of us as most of us shoot out back of the houses on the weekends and there were probably several other neighbors also shooting today. 

Its not even a debate on quality recoil reducers.....I can fire a large bore rifle and watch the trace down range when shooting 1000 yards and then watch the impact, by the time that few seconds goes by until impact and I am already on target when impact happens and can fire a second round.....you are not doing that without one.


A maximum effort one, like the tank brake, does have a very loud bark to it and a crazy amount of muzzle blast...…… but like anything with a firearm,, you learn what to do and when to do it, to make operation acceptable for all around.


If some one is lighting off a rifle with a muzzle brake next to you, they have no clue how to operate a rifle or they are a _____ and you need new hunting partners.


----------

